# Nature's Variety - Instinct dry dog food



## TashaBurr (May 1, 2011)

Currently my 7 month old pup is on Solid Gold Wolf Cub for large breed puppies. She has had semi loose stool ever since I switched her from Blue Buffalo's puppy wilderness food at the age of five months. I had only switched due to us moving and the food being unavailable where i live now and don't wish to order it online. 

I was in Petco the other day and noticed they now carry Nature's Variety grain free Instinct dry dog food. Specifically I liked the duck/turkey version. The ingredients look great, it's a dehydrated raw diet and it's grain free. Has anyone fed this type of food before? Any good results?

She's very slim but I assume that has to do with just her age. The vet says she's a healthy looking gal!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I fed Stosh the Instinct rabbit. He did well on it but I had to switch to another brand due to the limited availability in our area.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I love Nature's Variety. I've fed all of the different proteins. It's not dehydrated raw though, it's kibble- maybe you're confusing the freeze dried raw coating they use?


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I just switched Cheyenne to Instinct Duck and Turkey. We had gotten a sample at a local pet function and she loved it. It is the FIRST food that I've been able to get her to eat without adding anything to it! She was on TOTW and was doing well on it, but the more I heard about Diamond foods, the more I wanted to find something else for her. So far I am VERY happy with it and she is actually eating her food when I put it down now!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Personally, I wouldn't feed that to a puppy. Most grain free kibbles are high in calcium. There are other flavors of Instinct that are lower in calcium. I might feed one of them, IF the company could tell me the MAX calcium amount instead of the MIN which is what is listed on the website.


----------

